# Amazon appstore apps show up in google market



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Keep getting market wanting me to update Amazon appstore apps any way to make this stop?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eirikr88 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Keep getting market wanting me to update Amazon appstore apps any way to make this stop?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It doesn't always work, but if you have titanium backup you can select the app and hit 'unlink from market' option. Ive had success with it, but I've had a couple times it seemed to refuse to work.


----------

